# 25 years of quattro celebration @ Hitchin Audi - 12-13th Nov



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

We have had an invite from Kevin of Hitchin Audi to attend the following event :-



> 25 years of quattro celebration
> 
> â€˜More safety and more driving enjoyment.â€™
> This is what the quattro four wheel drive system has
> ...


So who fancies attending ?

Please post whether you would attend Sat / Sun or both ?

Cheers

Norman

*Attending *

NormStrm - Sun
clived - Sun
caney - working  
scoTTy - ???
was - Sun
Love_iTT - poss. but not looking good  
drive-itt - Sun


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there Norman (but Kevin knows that  )


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I'll be there Norman (but Kevin knows that  )


Thanks Clive, I assume you are both days ?
I'll keep Kevin informed as we progress.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Have they got a RS6 demo car at Hitchin?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sounds good,i'll come along hitchin is near luton isn't it?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Have they got a RS6 demo car at Hitchin?


Given you can't buy them new anymore, I doubt it.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

caney said:


> sounds good,i'll come along hitchin is near luton isn't it?


Hi caney

Yes not far from Luton.

What day / days will you be able to attend ?

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sounds interesting.  I just need to sort out whether I'm on call / allowed out :roll: and I'll let you know.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sounds like fun, im not far so can make either/both days


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Im local to this event too  , would be a shame not to join in, not sure what day yet. I have both days clear at the moment  .(that wont last long lol)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

spilmah said:


> I have both days clear at the moment  .(that wont last long lol)


  Im not going to make this event after all, I have had a better offer lol  sorry people a girly weekend and a date with a chocolate factory is calling me 

The last couple of weeks have been a bit of a Roller Coster Ride for me  and a weekend with Chocolate and my girlfriends is just what the doctor ordered.

Have a great time and I look forward to seeing the photos 

Sam xx


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Let's be avin you  Who else is up for a visit to Hitchin then ?

I'm thinking of going on the Sunday.

Please post if you are interested or have any questions ?

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Norm, they asked me at Kneesworth if I would be available to have my car in the showroom over that weekend. I've provisionaly said OK but I'm waiting for the final listing so I'll let you know but either way I will probably turn up for one of the days but don't know which one yet.

Graham


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

Newbee would like to come!!

If i havn't got to work i'll be there... i wont know the drill so be nice!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

drive-itt said:


> ... i wont know the drill so be nice!!


just turn up in a clean TT 

there is another dealer day at Wayside :roll: maybe a cruise there too?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Aren't they the outfit that backed a truck into JampoTTs S4 ? :?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

yep thats the same place, dont let that spoil the day


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

To get things moving I'll be attending on Sunday 13th.

So a possible cruise :-

Diss > Thetford > A11 > A14 > A11 > A505 - then to Hitchin

I'll update the 1st post with names tonight to see who else is coming.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Bottom of 1st posting with potential attendee's

Anyone else ?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hitchin Audi are open 10 ~ 4 on Sunday, so I will aim to get there for 10:30 ish.

I'll be meeting drive-itt @ 9am outside Sainsburys (Thetford) then we will head off down the A11 > A505 > Hitchin Audi

If anyone fancies joining us let me know.

Norman


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

im looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday morning


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> yep thats the same place, dont let that spoil the day


Yeah, I've forgiven them... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any pics from this - how did it go?

I had a quick look in Aylesbury Audi's showroom on Saturday - A few balloons and a handful of people - not much of an _event_ by all accounts. Could have been used so much better if they had really thought about it. :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I took a few pics which I will post later.

I think it's safe to say we all enjoyed, I think if you take a look at this vid it will demonstrate :wink:

http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk/how_to_put_a_smile_on_was_face.avi


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A few pics here :http://uk.geocities.com/[email protected]/Hitchin_Audi_13_11_05/


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> I took a few pics which I will post later.
> 
> I think it's safe to say we all enjoyed, I think if you take a look at this vid it will demonstrate :wink:
> 
> http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk/how_to_put_a_smile_on_was_face.avi


Raaawww!! :lol:


----------

